# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán linh kiện máy cnc và laser

## dungtb

*Linh kiện lắp máy cnc - cncstore.vn*

I. BO MẠCH GIAO TIẾP
1. Bo BOB ( mạch đệm ) 4 trục giao tiếp USB tiện lợi. Thích hợp với các máy không có cổng lpt hoặc bác nào thích xài laptop Hàng mới 100% , đầy đủ đĩa phần mềm , cáp.
Bob này có phần mềm đk riêng của nó là cnc usb controller. Rất trực quan và dễ xài. Đây là giải pháp đồng bộ cả phần cứng và mềm. Thay thế tốt cho Nc studio và mach 3.

Giao diện phần mềm điều khiển 

Video phần mềm hoạt động :




2. Mạch đệm (BOB ) , tối ưu hóa cho Mach3. Dùng cách ly quang cao tốc cho toàn bộ các ngõ điều khiển chống nhiễu tối đa, ngõ ra PWM và Analog 0-10V điều tốc spindle.




3. Mạch đệm (BOB ), giao tiếp USB tiện lợi, max 4 trục, tối ưu hóa cho Mach3, 15 ngõ vào 8 ngõ ra , có thể sử dụng tay cầm gắn ngoài độ chính xác tới 0.001 mm để lấy tâm phôi quá tiện lợi cho bác nào muốn chế máy CNC kim loại hoặc máy gỗ. Dùng cách ly quang cao tốc cho toàn bộ các ngõ điều khiển chống nhiễu tối đa, ngõ ra PWM và Analog 0-10V điều tốc spindle.

Thêm video tay cầm hoạt động : 




4. Card Nc studio V5. Dùng với khe cắm PCI mở rộng trên máy để bản. Phần mềm điều khiển là NC studio.


5. Mạch đệm thế hệ mới kết hợp cổng LPT và USB đáp ứng đầy đủ ngõ vào và ra cho phần mềm Mach 3
- Điều khiển 6 trục X, Y, Z, A, B, C. Các ngõ vào và ra đều sử dụng cách ly quang cao tốc chống nhiễu và bảo vệ máy tính.
- Số lượng ngõ vào : 21. Thoải mái gắn thêm nút bấm ngoài, hỗ trợ cả tay quay tạo xung, biến Mach 3 thành bộ điều khiển CNC công nghiệp thực thụ
- Số lượng ngõ ra : 16. Quá thoải mái xuất tín hiệu điều khiển đèn báo, bơm nước, biến tần, thay dao tự động. 4 ngõ ra đã có sẵn rơ le.
- Có gõ ra analog 0-10v và PWM điều tốc biến tần
Thêm một board input nối dài

6. Bộ điều khiển cầm tay, điều khiển 3 - 4 trục, đơn giản và dễ dùng, hoạt động độc lập không cần máy tính, chỉ cắm usb chương trình vào là chạy. Chống nhiễu cực tốt, ổn định trong thời gian dài. Thích hợp cả với máy plasma


7. Mạch điều khiển tích hợp BOB và driver động cơ bước 4 trục, dòng max 3.5A từng trục ; Thích hợp cho bác nào chế máy mà ít tiền. Mua em này với 3 động cơ bước là xong phần điện. Vi bước đạt 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16. Hàng mới 100%. Giá 2.000.000


II. BO MẠCH CÔNG SUẤT 

1. Bo điều khiển động cơ bước, dòng max 4.5 A. Mới 100%. Giá 1.190.000


3. Driver 2MA860H cao áp ,dùng được cả DC và AC. điện áp max 110VDC hoặc 80VAC. Dòng max 7.8A. vi bước đạt max 1/250



4. Driver step 5 pha Vexta rkd5114L-A và rkd5114H-A. Dòng driver mới nhất của Vexta , nhật bản. 110VAC , chạy cực êm, vi bước đạt tới 1/250.


III. ĐỘNG CƠ DẪN ĐỘNG CÁC TRỤC (STEP MOTOR, SERVO )

A. Step motor

2. Động cơ bước 2 phase, dòng 4.2A, size 57,loại chiều dài lớn: 100 mm, cốt 8mm. Mới 100%. Momen xoắn 2.65Nm. Rất thích hợp với máy cnc cỡ 600x900 hoặc 1200x900


3. Động cơ bước 2 phase, dòng 4.2A, size 57,loại chiều dài lớn: 115 mm, cốt 8mm. Mới 100%. Momen xoắn 3Nm. Rất thích hợp với máy cnc cỡ 600x900 hoặc 1200x900


4. Step 2 phase size 86, dòng 6a, momen 8.5Nm. Hàng mới 100%. 


5. Bộ Step 5 phase Nhật Vexta RKD514H-A và Step motor PK599H- momen 4.9 Nm, size 86, đường kính trục ra 14mm

B. Servo Hybird - Động servo lai

1. Servo hybird BSH86H, loại này có encoder phản hồi rất chính xác, không mất bước ở tốc độ cao, mặt bích size 86, momen 8.5 Nm, trục ra 14mm.




C. AC Servo - Lựa chọn cao cấp nhất

1. AC Servo panasonic, Nhật Bản , đời mới nhất minas A5, độ chính xác 1/1.048.576 . Hàng mới 100%. Những bộ này lắp trên dòng máy CNC siêu tốc đời mới nhất, chạy bền bỉ, ổn định trong thời gian dài.


IV. ĐỘNG CƠ TRỤC CHÍNH, BIẾN TẦN ( SPINDLE + INVERTER) 

1. Spindle 1.5, 2.2kw, 3kw, 5,5Kw, max 24000 v/ph, giải nhiệt nước. Cái này các bác phay gỗ , nhôm, thép vô tư. 



3. Biến tần 1.5 Kw, tần số max 1000 Hz, giải tốc độ lên tới 60000v/ph, kèm hướng dẫn sử dụng.Bác nào thích file pdf thì em cũng gửi cho. Hàng mới 100%.


Các loại spindle công suất 3.0 - 5.5 kw, biến tần phù hợp bác nào cần thì liên hệ.


VI. Hệ thống truyền động

1. Rất nhiều thanh răng siêu chính xác đã xử lý bề mặt tôi cao tần chạy chục năm chả hỏng, hộp giảm tốc hoàn chỉnh chỉ cần lắp động cơ.



2. Ray vuông, vít me bi thương hiệu TBI , Hiwin đảm bảo hàng Đài Loan chính hãng, bóng đẹp khỏi chê


VII. THIẾT BỊ HỖ TRỢ

1. Kẹp spindle , vật liệu nhôm đúc, đường kính trong D = 80mm


2. Nguồn nuôi động cơ bước 48V - 10A. 



3. Bộ lọc nhiễu nguồn Japan , 20A. Cái này lắp trong tủ điện chuyên dùng để lọc nhiễu nguồn cấp cho động cơ, biến tần, spindle ..., đặc biệt máy plasma có mấy em này thì yên tâm.


4. Chắn bụi , kích thước 200mm x 15mm x 1500mm.


5. Xích nhựa luồn dây , kích thước ống luồn 25mm x 57mm, mỗi đoạn dài 1m


6. Cảm biến hành trình



7. Nhôm mặt bàn


4. Mấy con khớp nối nhỏ và gối bk20 


5. Hộp số harmonic chuyên dùng cho vai robot và làm trục thứ 4


VI. TRỤC A ( TRỤC XOAY )
Chuyên dùng làm trục thứ 4 trên máy cnc điêu khắc tượng. chế tạo hoàn toàn bằng thép ko rỉ phay chính xác trên máy cnc. Giảm tốc bánh răng sóng không độ rơ 1:100


VI. DAO KHẮC GỖ

1. Dao weitol f3.175x30x0.2. Vật liệu thép hợp kim nhập khẩu. Hàng chất lượng từng con dao. 



2. Dao f4x30x0.4.




#CNC3DS
#LINH_KIEN_CNC
https://search.wi.gov/cs.html?url=https://cnc3ds.com
https://asp.arkansas.gov/?URL=https://cnc3ds.com
https://enewsletter.staffordshire.go...s://cnc3ds.com
https://register.aib.gov.uk/Subscrib...s://cnc3ds.com
https://sc.devb.gov.hk/TuniS/cnc3ds.com
https://tops.gpk.gov.by/bitrix/redir...s://cnc3ds.com
https://sc.youth.gov.hk/TuniS/cnc3ds.com/
https://www.drugoffice.gov.hk/gb/unigb/cnc3ds.com
https://rensselaerny.gov/Departments...s://cnc3ds.com
https://sc.sie.gov.hk/TuniS/cnc3ds.com
https://www.wrasb.gov.tw/opennews/op...s://cnc3ds.com
https://sc.districtcouncils.gov.hk/TuniS/cnc3ds.com
https://register.transportscotland.g...s://cnc3ds.com
https://www.wrasb.gov.tw/opennews/op...s://cnc3ds.com
https://www.cult.gov.ua/go?https://cnc3ds.com

https://google.de/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.jp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.uk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.it/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.es/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ca/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.nl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.pl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.br/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.au/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.in/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

http://www.polytrauma.va.gov/disclai...s://cnc3ds.com
http://www.i2i.jp/linkdego.php?url=h...ww.cnc3ds.com/
http://www.shinobi.jp/etc/goto.html?...ww.cnc3ds.com/
https://ushik.ahrq.gov/exitDisclaime...ww.cnc3ds.com/
http://wikimapia.org/external_link?u...ww.cnc3ds.com/
http://ssomgmt.ascd.org/profile/crea...ww.cnc3ds.com/
http://onlinemanuals.txdot.gov/help/...ww.cnc3ds.com/
http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external.h...ww.cnc3ds.com/

----------


## dungtb

em bán bộ combo trục xoay harmonic - acservo AFS-10 + FHA-17A-6006-E100C định làm máy 5 trục nhưng ngày mua về còn chưa xài đến do bận quá không làm được nhượng lai cho cụ nào cần. em xin trích dẫn giới thiệu về bộ này cho cụ nào chưa biết : " Dẩn động xoay bằng servo harmonic của hãng Hi-Tech Drive, model: FHA-17A, driver servo dòng AFS-10 của WACO GIKEN. Harmonic 1/50 size 17 Ø128, motor 60w, max speed trục ra 60 rpm, đầy đủ cáp nối + jack mang về chỉ việc xài.
Cuối trục motor có gắn đĩa khoét rãnh để xác định zero thông qua qua cảm biến. Kích thước nhỏ gọn , mô men xoắn lớn dễ dàng lắp đặt không cần chế cháo cầu kì.

Thích hợp làm trục xoay A, B trên máy CNC 4 hoặc 5 trục siêu chính xác " http://cnc3ds.com
thank các cụ

----------


## dungtb

Em xin phép up tí không cụ nào quan tâm ạ

----------


## dungtb

Có ít xích nhựa 25x75, 25x57, 35x75 bác nào cần thì alo em 


25x57 giá 220.000/m
25x75 giá 240.000/m
35x75 giá 290.000/m

----------


## Totdo

> Có ít xích nhựa 25x75, 25x57, 35x75 bác nào cần thì alo em 
> 
> 
> 25x57 giá 220.000/m
> 25x75 giá 240.000/m
> 35x75 giá 290.000/m


Hàng mới hay hàng bãi váy bác

----------


## dungtb

> Hàng mới hay hàng bãi váy bác


Hàng mới nguyên tem bác nhé

----------


## dungtb

Bộ combo trục A phù hợp cho máy cnc cỡ 6090 , chiều cao tâm 80mm
https://google.de/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.jp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.uk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.it/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.es/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ca/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.nl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.pl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.br/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.au/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.in/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ch/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.be/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ru/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.tw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.at/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.se/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.tr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.dk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.hk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.hu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.mx/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.fi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.pt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.sg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.nz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.th/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.za/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ar/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ua/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.no/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.id/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ro/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ph/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.vn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ie/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.my/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.sk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.il/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.kr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.rs/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.lt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.si/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ae/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.hr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.co/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.pe/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ee/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.sa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.eg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.lv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ve/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.np/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.pk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ng/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ec/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.lk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.lu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.bd/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.uy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.by/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ke/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.cr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.do/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.pr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.lb/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ba/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.is/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.dz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.gt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.py/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.kz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.sv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.jo/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.gh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.hn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.bo/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.mt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cat/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.kw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.kh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.pa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ge/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ml/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ni/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ug/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ma/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.bw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ci/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.bh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.cy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.na/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ad/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.li/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.qa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.am/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.jm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ly/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.iq/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.tz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.cu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.az/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.et/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.sn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.as/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.me/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.je/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.md/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.om/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.vg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.zw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.zm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.af/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bs/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ht/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.mm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.gi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.fm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ps/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.sh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ms/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ag/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.kg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.rw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cd/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.bz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.im/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.sc/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.dj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.la/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.sr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.fj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.mv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.pn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.vu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.dm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.to/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.mz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ls/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.sb/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.nr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.al/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ws/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.uz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ao/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.vc/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.pg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.nf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.bn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.tj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.co.ck/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.gy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.ai/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.bf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.cv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.st/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.so/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.td/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ga/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ac/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ne/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.com.sl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.tk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

https://google.ki/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

----------


## dungtb

Bob mach3 giao tiếp usb 5 trục , có tay cầm tiện lợi cho anh em. Giá 6.500k

----------


## dungtb

Mưa gió em đăng bán nốt bộ step vexta 5 phase Rkd514l-a, motor pk599. Hàng còn rất mới , momen xoắn lớn gần nhất trong các loại step Nhật bản, có thắng từ. Giá ( đã bán )k, chúc anh em cuối tuần vui vẻ

----------


## emptyhb

Cái tay quay bao nhiêu tiền thế bác?

----------


## dungtb

> Cái tay quay bao nhiêu tiền thế bác?


1,5tr bác nhé

----------


## dungtb

Chắn bụi kích thước theo yêu cầu của các bác, hiện có sẵn loại bản phủ bì sau
200mmx15mmx1500mm
300mmx15mmx1500mm
80mmx330mmx80mmx 600mm
150mmx200mmx150mmx1500mm

----------


## dungtb

Mấy món đồ cũ em thanh lý. 1 step 3 phase 12nm , 1 step 2 phase dài 145mm , 1 driver dma860h còn rất mới.

1600k cho tất cả ( đã bán , rất tiếc cho cụ nào gạch sau )

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Chắn bụi kích thước theo yêu cầu của các bác, hiện có sẵn loại bản phủ bì sau
> 200mmx15mmx1500mm
> 300mmx15mmx1500mm
> 80mmx330mmx80mmx 600mm
> 150mmx200mmx150mmx1500mm


Chắn bụi giá ntn vậy a dungtb ơi?

----------


## sgcnc

> Bob mach3 giao tiếp usb 5 trục , có tay cầm tiện lợi cho anh em. Giá 6.500k


Em định lên đồ làm một em mini theo anh dùng bộ này có được không ạ ? ưu nhược điểm của mach 3 so với các hệ khác là gì anh ? mong anh giúp đỡ

----------


## dungtb

> Chắn bụi giá ntn vậy a dungtb ơi?


bác cần loại nào ? loại bản 200 giá 230k / cái bản 300 giá 280k/cái

https://google.de/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.jp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.uk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.it/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.es/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ca/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.nl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.pl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.br/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.au/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.in/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/


https://google.ch/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.be/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ru/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.tw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.at/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.se/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.tr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.dk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.hk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.hu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.mx/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.fi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.pt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.sg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.nz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.th/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.za/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ar/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ua/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.no/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.id/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ro/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ph/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.vn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ie/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.my/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.sk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.il/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.kr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.rs/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.lt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.si/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ae/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.hr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.co/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.pe/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ee/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.sa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.eg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.lv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ve/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.np/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.pk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ng/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ec/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.lk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.lu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.bd/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.uy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.by/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ke/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.cr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.do/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.pr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.lb/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ba/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.is/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.dz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.gt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.py/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.kz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.sv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.jo/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.gh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.hn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.bo/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.mt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cat/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.kw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.kh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.pa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ge/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ml/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ni/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ug/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ma/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.bw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ci/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.bh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.cy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.na/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ad/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.li/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.qa/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.am/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.jm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ly/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.iq/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.tz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.cu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.az/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.et/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.sn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.as/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.me/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.je/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.md/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.om/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.vg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.zw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.zm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.af/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bs/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ht/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.mm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.gi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.fm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ps/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.sh/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ms/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ag/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.kg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.rw/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cd/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.bz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.im/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.sc/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.dj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.la/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.sr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.fj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.mv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.pn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.vu/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.dm/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.to/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.mz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bi/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ls/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.sb/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.nr/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.al/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ws/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.uz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ao/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.vc/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.pg/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bt/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.nf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.bn/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.tj/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.ck/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.gy/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.ai/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.bf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cf/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cv/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.st/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.so/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.td/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ga/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ac/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ne/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.sl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.tk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ki/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

----------


## dungtb

Step 2 phase các loại , 4nm , 8.5nm và 12nm size 86

----------


## dungtb

Combo mini giá rẻ , toàn thân bằng thép trắng , hành trình khoảng 100mm, kích thước bao 250x250mm. Mặt bích hợp với servo 200-400w hoặc step size 60 or 57. Phù hợp làm trục z hoặc x máy mini. Giá 780k

----------


## dungtb

( mạch đệm ) mạch mk1 planet-cnc 4 trục giao tiếp usb  tiện lợi. Thích hợp với các máy không có cổng lpt hoặc bác nào thích xài laptop. Hàng mới 100% , đầy đủ đĩa phần mềm , cáp. Rất trực quan và dễ xài. Đây là giải pháp đồng bộ cả phần cứng và mềm. Thay thế tốt cho Nc studio và mach3 
Các bác tham khảo thêm : www.planet-cnc.com để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## dungtb

Vỡ gạch em đăng lại bộ hộp số bánh răng sóng không độ rơ harmonic - ac Servo AFS-10  đầy đủ cáp nối + jack mang về chỉ việc xài , bộ này thích hợp làm trục thứ 4 hoặc 5 cho máy cnc 5 trục do có momen xoắn lớn  . Cuối trục motor có gắn đĩa khoét rãnh để xác định zero thông qua qua cảm biến. Tài liệu hướng dẫn đấu nối và setup đầy đủ các bác nhé. 
Em sẽ post video test lên sau cho các bác thấy độ khỏe của em nó

----------


## dungtb

Còn 2 em step dài 110mm momen xoắn cỡ 6Nm hàng cũ ,  giá  1200k/2 em

----------


## dungtb

Cây vít me TBI 2505 dài 500mm chưa qua sử dụng em thanh lý 600k. Tks các bác
Bên em bán vít me cắt và tiện theo yêu cầu

----------


## dungtb

Em up bài đón bão

----------


## dungtb

Ray vuông hiwin , vít me tbi taiwan , ray tròn hàng mới , các bác cần liên hệ e. Tks

----------


## Nguyenlinh

> ( mạch đệm ) mạch mk1 planet-cnc 4 trục giao tiếp usb  tiện lợi. Thích hợp với các máy không có cổng lpt hoặc bác nào thích xài laptop. Hàng mới 100% , đầy đủ đĩa phần mềm , cáp. Rất trực quan và dễ xài. Đây là giải pháp đồng bộ cả phần cứng và mềm. Thay thế tốt cho Nc studio và mach3 
> Các bác tham khảo thêm : www.planet-cnc.com để biết thêm chi tiết
> Đính kèm 45800


Báo giá em bộ này bác. À step 8nm giá nhiêu bác

----------


## dungtb

> Báo giá em bộ này bác. À step 8nm giá nhiêu bác


Bộ đấy 850k, còn step giá 1.400k nhé bác

----------


## dungtb

bob mach3 lpt 5 trục , cách ly quang ngõ vào ra, 3 rơ le, ngõ 0-10v hoặc pwm điều khiển biến tần. mạch dùng cực kì ổn định luôn ah

----------


## dungtb

spindle 800w giải nhiệt nước hàng zhenyu chạy rất êm và bền , bác nào có nhu cầu ới em nhé . giá 2600k

----------


## dungtb

> Còn 2 em step dài 110mm momen xoắn cỡ 6Nm hàng cũ ,  giá  1200k/2 em


fix bộ này 1100k nhé các bác

----------


## phamtinh1987

> Bob mach3 giao tiếp usb 5 trục , có tay cầm tiện lợi cho anh em. Giá 6.500k
> Đính kèm 44254


Có bán mỗi bộ tay cầm ko anh ?
Em định chế vào bộ NCstudio của em có được ko anh ?

----------


## dungtb

Bộ tay cầm cho ncstudio giá 2500 k có màn hình luôn bác nhé. Minh họa

----------


## dungtb

nguồn xuyến chất lượng cao, 100% dây đồng chạy cả ngày không nóng , áp ra 50v thích hợp cho máy chạy step dma860h hoặc servo hibrid hbs86h , hbs758.

----------


## Gamo

Bem bem bem đi Ếch...

Đùa thui, giá cả thế nào hả bác?

----------


## dungtb

> Bem bem bem đi Ếch...
> 
> Đùa thui, giá cả thế nào hả bác?


1200k nhé các bác

----------


## Diyodira

Bác dungtb xem lại chứ nguồn 50V này chạy mấy em driver max 80V là banh hết driver, mình thấy 35V đến tối đa 40V là ổn, cái này chính mình đã trãi nghiệm rồi, không biết ai đã bị chưa.
Mình nói thế này không có ý gì hết, chỉ có lợi cho cả người bán lẫn người mua.

Tks

----------


## Gamo

50V nắn lại là thành khoảng 70V gần giới hạn của driver, đang chạy thắng lại cái rụp => dễ banh driver

Nhưng mà nguồn xuyến thì chắc mấy cha chơi audio chắc ghiền?

----------


## Diyodira

> 50V nắn lại là thành khoảng 70V gần giới hạn của driver, đang chạy thắng lại cái rụp => dễ banh driver
> 
> Nhưng mà nguồn xuyến thì chắc mấy cha chơi audio chắc ghiền?


đây là trãi nghiệm đầu tiên khi chuyển từ servo xuống chơi step, tủ điện 3 con thì đi hết 2 con, chỉ là chủ quan thôi, tks

----------


## saudau

> 50V nắn lại là thành khoảng 70V gần giới hạn của driver, đang chạy thắng lại cái rụp => dễ banh driver
> 
> Nhưng mà nguồn xuyến thì chắc mấy cha chơi audio chắc ghiền?


Sao tui chạy IM483 bằng biến thế ra 48VDC mà đâu có cảm giác banh xác đâu? (im483 max nó 48V). Cụ nói mé mé vụ này tí để né bớt đi.

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, cha so đồ của chiên da về điện Schneider và driver China thường sao được. IM483 cổ lỗ sĩ chứ ngày xưa giá hơi bị đắt à nha.

Cơ bản là nếu ông đang chạy mà thắng cái rụp thì toàn bộ động năng nó biến thành điện năng dội lại liền (con motor khi đó biến ngược lại thành máy phát điện). Áp ông đang dùng càng cao thì áp dội lại càng lớn, có thể gấp vài lần áp dùng để chạy. Do đó ngay cả trong manual của IM483 cũng ghi rõ giới hạn 48V đó là bao gồm áp của Back EMF, tức là áp dội lại. Ông thử gắn nó vào 1 dàn khung nặng nặng tí, dùng con Arduino phát xung cho chạy thật nhanh rồi dừng lại lập tức xem sao? (đừng dùng Mach3 vì nó sẽ dừng từ từ)

Cơ mà IM483 thật ra có thể chịu áp lên tới 100V á nên làm cho nó chết cũng khó. Còn driver rẻ tiền thì hên xui.
Nghe đâu ông đang vọc con IM483 chạy tới 1500rpm hả?

----------


## Diyodira

> Hohoho, cha so đồ của chiên da về điện Schneider và driver China thường sao được. IM483 cổ lỗ sĩ chứ ngày xưa giá hơi bị đắt à nha.
> 
> Cơ bản là nếu ông đang chạy mà thắng cái rụp thì toàn bộ động năng nó biến thành điện năng dội lại liền (con motor khi đó biến ngược lại thành máy phát điện). Áp ông đang dùng càng cao thì áp dội lại càng lớn, có thể gấp vài lần áp dùng để chạy. Do đó ngay cả trong manual của IM483 cũng ghi rõ giới hạn 48V đó là bao gồm áp của Back EMF, tức là áp dội lại. Ông thử gắn nó vào 1 dàn khung nặng nặng tí, dùng con Arduino phát xung cho chạy thật nhanh rồi dừng lại lập tức xem sao? (đừng dùng Mach3 vì nó sẽ dừng từ từ)
> 
> Cơ mà IM483 thật ra có thể chịu áp lên tới 100V á nên làm cho nó chết cũng khó. Còn driver rẻ tiền thì hên xui.
> Nghe đâu ông đang vọc con IM483 chạy tới 1500rpm ha?


Gỉai thích làm gì, để chả ăn quen tưởng ngon, rồi dính chưởng lên hỏi, lúc đó giải thích đâu có muộn  :Smile: , nói chơi bữa nào vui ông tăng tốc độ, rồi gia tốc xong rip vài cái thử, lên chia sẽ cảm giác.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Hohoho, cha so đồ của chiên da về điện Schneider và driver China thường sao được. IM483 cổ lỗ sĩ chứ ngày xưa giá hơi bị đắt à nha.
> 
> Cơ bản là nếu ông đang chạy mà thắng cái rụp thì toàn bộ động năng nó biến thành điện năng dội lại liền (con motor khi đó biến ngược lại thành máy phát điện). Áp ông đang dùng càng cao thì áp dội lại càng lớn, có thể gấp vài lần áp dùng để chạy. Do đó ngay cả trong manual của IM483 cũng ghi rõ giới hạn 48V đó là bao gồm áp của Back EMF, tức là áp dội lại. Ông thử gắn nó vào 1 dàn khung nặng nặng tí, dùng con Arduino phát xung cho chạy thật nhanh rồi dừng lại lập tức xem sao? (đừng dùng Mach3 vì nó sẽ dừng từ từ)
> 
> Cơ mà IM483 thật ra có thể chịu áp lên tới 100V á nên làm cho nó chết cũng khó. Còn driver rẻ tiền thì hên xui.
> Nghe đâu ông đang vọc con IM483 chạy tới 1500rpm hả?


Em co 3 con IM 483 ma sao nó chạy chậm lắm... anh có kinh nguyệt vụ chỉnh cao tốc con này chỉ em với ạh

----------


## Gamo

Chà, bí mật quốc gia đó bác! Bác phải dụ lão sáu đầu đi nhậu, dụ lão ấy khai ra thôi  :Wink:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Gỉai thích làm gì, để chả ăn quen tưởng ngon, rồi dính chưởng lên hỏi, lúc đó giải thích đâu có muộn , nói chơi bữa nào vui ông tăng tốc độ, rồi gia tốc xong rip vài cái thử, lên chia sẽ cảm giác.


Cái này thì dính chưởng rồi, dùng 483 kéo con motor size 86 4A, vitme 25 bước 10 đặt vận tốc trong Mach3 10.000 chạy tới lui thấy ngon ham hố chỉnh lên 12.000 xem thế nào, em nó lao cái ào rồi mất bước kiểm tra lại tèo em 483 .

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Chà, bí mật quốc gia đó bác! Bác phải dụ lão sáu đầu đi nhậu, dụ lão ấy khai ra thôi


Gì chứ tụ tập là em khoái, miễn là dc hoc hoi là đi liền

----------


## catbui65

Như tiêu đề, bác nào có ới mình nhé.

----------


## dungtb

> Bác dungtb xem lại chứ nguồn 50V này chạy mấy em driver max 80V là banh hết driver, mình thấy 35V đến tối đa 40V là ổn, cái này chính mình đã trãi nghiệm rồi, không biết ai đã bị chưa.
> Mình nói thế này không có ý gì hết, chỉ có lợi cho cả người bán lẫn người mua.
> 
> Tks


hi bác, tks bác đã hỏi , em bận quá giờ mới vô trả lời thắc mắc của các bác được
Driver của bác là loại gì em chưa được rõ , nhưng driver em bán như Dma860H hoặc là Ma860H , AM882 ... max 80Vac nên chạy nguồn xuyến 50Vac là rất bền , động cơ mát mẻ chạy cả ngày ko lỗi , có những máy cả trung quốc lẫn việtnam lắp đã dùng nguồn tới 70Vac mà chưa có con nào banh xác cả , có hỏng được thì cũng cỡ 3-5 năm . Chất lượng driver dòng thương mại đã được kiểm chứng qua rất nhiều máy khắc cnc rồi 
Nguồn này 100% dây đồng , hiệu suất rất cao, em đã chạy tới 4 driver Hbs86H mà nguồn vẫn chỉ hơi ấm chút thôi . Đây là kinh nghiệm thực tế em lắp máy rất nhiều rồi các bác cứ yên tâm dùng ạ

----------


## solero

> Bác dungtb xem lại chứ nguồn 50V này chạy mấy em driver max 80V là banh hết driver, mình thấy 35V đến tối đa 40V là ổn, cái này chính mình đã trãi nghiệm rồi, không biết ai đã bị chưa.
> Mình nói thế này không có ý gì hết, chỉ có lợi cho cả người bán lẫn người mua.
> 
> Tks


Vụ này hay nha. Toàn chơi 75VAC vào MA860H, DMA860H, HBS86H vào các máy CNC gỗ chạy F10.000 mà chửa sao nhể? Hay là do may mắn.

----------


## sgcnc

> Gỉai thích làm gì, để chả ăn quen tưởng ngon, rồi dính chưởng lên hỏi, lúc đó giải thích đâu có muộn , nói chơi bữa nào vui ông tăng tốc độ, rồi gia tốc xong rip vài cái thử, lên chia sẽ cảm giác.





> Vụ này hay nha. Toàn chơi 75VAC vào MA860, DMA860, HBS86 vào các máy CNC gỗ chạy F10.000 mà chửa sao nhể? Hay là do may mắn.


chạy thế có nhanh tèo driver ko bác ? bác có thể up video chia sẻ máy bác chạy được không

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ này hay nha. Toàn chơi 75VAC vào MA860, DMA860, HBS86 vào các máy CNC gỗ chạy F10.000 mà chửa sao nhể? Hay là do may mắn.


cho cụ nói lại nhé
MA860H , DMA860H , HBS86H thì okies nhé còn ko H thì.....

----------


## solero

> cho cụ nói lại nhé
> MA860H , DMA860H , HBS86H thì okies nhé còn ko H thì.....


Em quên chữ H đằng sau. Thank cụ.

----------


## solero

> chạy thế có nhanh tèo driver ko bác ? bác có thể up video chia sẻ máy bác chạy được không


Chưa tèo con nào bác ạ.

----------


## sgcnc

> Chưa tèo con nào bác ạ.


em gà mờ đang tìm hiểu về cnc nên mong bác có thể up video máy bác chạy cho em mở mang tầm mắt chút , bác nói máy chạy cỡ 10.000 em e là nói hơi quá

----------


## mylove299

> em gà mờ đang tìm hiểu về cnc nên mong bác có thể up video máy bác chạy cho em mở mang tầm mắt chút , bác nói máy chạy cỡ 10.000 em e là nói hơi quá


10.000 bình thường thôi mà bác chứ có gì đâu mà quá thanks

----------


## Gamo

Tùy vào bác đang cnc cái giề

Laser CNC em thấy bọn nó còn chạy engrave F120,000 nữa kìa

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đang dùng 882H 80vac đây cụ ơi. vẫn chạy ầm ầm.hehe

----------


## Diyodira

> hi bác, tks bác đã hỏi , em bận quá giờ mới vô trả lời thắc mắc của các bác được
> Driver của bác là loại gì em chưa được rõ , nhưng driver em bán như Dma860H hoặc là Ma860H , AM882 ... max 80Vac nên chạy nguồn xuyến 50Vac là rất bền , động cơ mát mẻ chạy cả ngày ko lỗi , có những máy cả trung quốc lẫn việtnam lắp đã dùng nguồn tới 70Vac mà chưa có con nào banh xác cả , có hỏng được thì cũng cỡ 3-5 năm . Chất lượng driver dòng thương mại đã được kiểm chứng qua rất nhiều máy khắc cnc rồi 
> Nguồn này 100% dây đồng , hiệu suất rất cao, em đã chạy tới 4 driver Hbs86H mà nguồn vẫn chỉ hơi ấm chút thôi . Đây là kinh nghiệm thực tế em lắp máy rất nhiều rồi các bác cứ yên tâm dùng ạ


Ok, chắc có một số hãng họ cải tiến driver rồi, nên cái này ae muốn chơi áp cao thì phải tìm hiểu về driver để đỡ thiệt hại, chứ chạy được áp cao motor mạnh hơn hẳn, đỡ lo mất bươc.
Chuc chủ thới bán được nhiền biến thế nhé  :Smile:

----------


## blacksky2411

> em gà mờ đang tìm hiểu về cnc nên mong bác có thể up video máy bác chạy cho em mở mang tầm mắt chút , bác nói máy chạy cỡ 10.000 em e là nói hơi quá


Tham khảo cho vui nhé.

Video từ năm 2012 chạy 16000mm/phút, tốc độ không tải 35000mm/phút, máy chạy dây xích công nghiệp.



Thanks.

----------


## motogia

> Tham khảo cho vui nhé.
> 
> Video từ năm 2012 chạy 16000mm/phút, tốc độ không tải 35000mm/phút, máy chạy dây xích công nghiệp.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


oah, bá đạo thiệt, bác có hình ảnh hay link dẫn cái xích công nghiệp đó để em mở tầm mắt với. Thanks Bác.

----------


## ahdvip

> Tham khảo cho vui nhé.
> 
> Video từ năm 2012 chạy 16000mm/phút, tốc độ không tải 35000mm/phút, máy chạy dây xích công nghiệp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Cái này nói thiệt, ko biết anh em cài kiểu gì mà em gặp người thì bảo 12m/ph, người thì hơn, anh thì 16m/ph. Nhìn video em thấy máy đang chạy có thể là thua với 6m/ph em đang chạy. 16m nó chạy khiếp lắm chứ ko phải đơn giản vậy đâu

----------


## ahdvip

> Tùy vào bác đang cnc cái giề
> 
> Laser CNC em thấy bọn nó còn chạy engrave F120,000 nữa kìa


F120,000 là 120mm/ph chứ gì  :Big Grin:  . chứ chả có máy nào chạy 120m/ph đâu anh ơi

----------


## Gamo

> F120,000 là 120mm/ph chứ gì  . chứ chả có máy nào chạy 120m/ph đâu anh ơi


Ui giời ui, chắc có máy của ahdvip chạy 120mm/phút thui :P. 
Có demo laser chạy dây đai 3 trục engraving 2000mm/s (120 000/ph), chú chịu khó google đi, tau hơi làm biếng kiếm




> Cái này nói thiệt, ko biết anh em cài kiểu gì mà em gặp người thì bảo 12m/ph, người thì hơn, anh thì 16m/ph. Nhìn video em thấy máy đang chạy có thể là thua với 6m/ph em đang chạy. 16m nó chạy khiếp lắm chứ ko phải đơn giản vậy đâu


Nó chưa đạt 16000. Làm bài toán nho nhỏ đi, miếng gỗ đó bự bao nhiêu? Gia tốc là bao nhiêu? Đi hết từ đầu này sang đầu kia của miếng gỗ với gia tốc đó thì Vend = ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Ui giời ui, chắc có máy của ahdvip chạy 120mm/phút thui :P hoặc máy phay sắt của lão Luyến
> 
> 
> 
> Nó chưa đạt 16000. Làm bài toán nho nhỏ đi, miếng gỗ đó bự bao nhiêu? Gia tốc là bao nhiêu? Đi hết từ đầu này sang đầu kia của miếng gỗ với gia tốc đó thì Vend = ?


bài toàn làm gì anh, em dòm mấy cái máy gỗ nó chạy suốt ngày muốn mòn cả mắt đây , tính toán gì  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ghét mặt chạy ra quay luôn cái cho nóng luôn, cái này đang chạy mặt cong, trước chọt cong nhanh nữa giờ em giảm bớt gia tốc rồi

----------

cuong

----------


## saudau

> bài toàn làm gì anh, em dòm mấy cái máy gỗ nó chạy suốt ngày muốn mòn cả mắt đây , tính toán gì  
> Ghét mặt chạy ra quay luôn cái cho nóng luôn, cái này đang chạy mặt cong, trước chọt cong nhanh nữa giờ em giảm bớt gia tốc rồi


Sao xem ko được vậy bác? Nhìn thì thấy hình, bấm vào thì bị báo ko có Video?

----------


## sgcnc

> bài toàn làm gì anh, em dòm mấy cái máy gỗ nó chạy suốt ngày muốn mòn cả mắt đây , tính toán gì  
> Ghét mặt chạy ra quay luôn cái cho nóng luôn, cái này đang chạy mặt cong, trước chọt cong nhanh nữa giờ em giảm bớt gia tốc rồi


tốc độ này mà bác bảo 16.000 thì em cũng thua bác , các bác có thể ước lượng thời gian chạy đoạn thẳng thì cũng rõ đúng không ?

----------


## solero

> tốc độ này mà bác bảo 16.000 thì em cũng thua bác , các bác có thể ước lượng thời gian chạy đoạn thẳng thì cũng rõ đúng không ?


Đọc kỹ tí ông ơi, trâu bò nó ăn xong còn ựa ra nhai lại:




> Cái này nói thiệt, ko biết anh em cài kiểu gì mà em gặp người thì bảo 12m/ph, người thì hơn, anh thì 16m/ph. Nhìn video em thấy máy đang chạy có thể là thua với *6m/ph* em đang chạy. 16m nó chạy khiếp lắm chứ ko phải đơn giản vậy đâu

----------


## solero

> Tham khảo cho vui nhé.
> 
> Video từ năm 2012 chạy 16000mm/phút, tốc độ không tải 35000mm/phút, máy chạy dây xích công nghiệp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Con này đặt F16K nhưng gia tốc thấp nên méo thể nào lên được tới F6K chứ đừng nói F10K

Video dưới 10K nhưng lúc Z băm nhiều chỉ đạt F1-2K. Lúc chạy thẳng khủng nhất lên được hơn F9K mà như ăn cướp cmnr.

(Có cái video mà nhai đi nhai lại mãi vẫn phải đưa lên haizzz)





Stop vụ Tốc độ và gia tốc tại đây thôi.




> em gà mờ đang tìm hiểu về cnc nên mong bác có thể up video máy bác chạy cho em mở mang tầm mắt chút , bác nói máy chạy cỡ 10.000 em e là nói hơi quá


Thỏa mãn chưa thím? Nhận mình là gà thì đừng vội đánh giá thông tin của người khác khi chưa kiểm nghiệm. Chưa ra biến nhớn thì nghĩ sông to... (Em thì cống rãnh thôi  :Big Grin: )

----------


## dungtb

Bộ cnc mach3 kiểu công nghiệp cho các cụ hỗ trợ tới 6 axis , dáng đẹp hiện đại , đầy đủ tay cầm wifi thế hệ mới nhất

----------


## sơn phan

em là nông dân ko biết cnc , mấy anh mấy chị cho em hỏi máy em mua nó bảo chạy 13m/ phút như vậy là em vẽ 13 cái đường thẳng dài 1m thì nó sẽ chạy hết 13 đường này tròng vòng có 1 phút phải ko ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Không được đâu, nó còn thời gian tăng tốc, đảo chiều. 

Tốc độ máy phụ thuộc nhiều vào gia tốc.

----------


## Diyodira

> em là nông dân ko biết cnc , mấy anh mấy chị cho em hỏi máy em mua nó bảo chạy 13m/ phút như vậy là em vẽ 13 cái đường thẳng dài 1m thì nó sẽ chạy hết 13 đường này tròng vòng có 1 phút phải ko á.


Đúng với điều kiện chạy liên tục, full tốc độ, không bao gãy dao.

----------


## ktshung

> Đúng với điều kiện chạy liên tục, full tốc độ, không bao gãy dao.


Kể cả vậy cũng không được vì nó còn thời gian tăng tốc ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

> em là nông dân ko biết cnc , mấy anh mấy chị cho em hỏi máy em mua nó bảo chạy 13m/ phút như vậy là em vẽ 13 cái đường thẳng dài 1m thì nó sẽ chạy hết 13 đường này tròng vòng có 1 phút phải ko ạ.


Chạy tranh 3d thì quan trọng nhất là gia tốc , một máy tốc độ 6k còn nhanh hơn máy 13k

----------

Diyodira

----------


## khanh2511

thông tin cần thiết cho nhiều người

----------

dungtb

----------


## dungtb

> Bộ cnc mach3 bản quyền, kiểu công nghiệp cho các cụ hỗ trợ tới 6 axis , dáng đẹp hiện đại , đầy đủ tay cầm wifi thế hệ mới nhất


em up lại cho cụ nào quan tâm , giá cả bộ là 17,5tr

----------


## dungtb

Bộ acservo hybrid 3hss208H mặt bích 130 , cốt 24mm,  momen 35Nm ( tương đương ac servo công suất 5.5kw)  cực khủng tải siêu nặng , phù hợp các máy có giàn cơ khủng bố.

----------


## dungtb

Spindle giải nhiệt gió 1.5kw 4 vòng bi , 24000 vòng/phút , không cần bơm nứoc nữa các bác nhé. Giá 2700k

----------


## BÂTM

Đường kính thân bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## truongkiet

> Bộ acservo hybrid 3hss208H mặt bích 130 , cốt 24mm,  momen 35Nm ( tương đương ac servo công suất 5.5kw)  cực khủng tải siêu nặng , phù hợp các máy có giàn cơ khủng bố.


em này bao nhiêu

----------


## dungtb

> Đường kính thân bao nhiêu vậy bác ?


phi 80 theo tiêu chuẩn bác nhé, hàng quá đẹp luôn nha các bác

----------


## dungtb

Sale off vài em bơm nước máy cnc cột áp 4.5m ( bơm làm mát 4-5em spindle vô tư) giá 490k, vòi phun tưới nguội giá 120k

----------


## kimtuan20021989

đánh dấu  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

Mấy em spindle giải nhiệt nước  2.2kw hàng zhenyu đít đỏ siêu bền phi 80 220v mới 100% loại dài 4 bi đầu 7 giá thanh lý dùm khách hàng ( đã bay )

----------


## dungtb

em up bài chống trôi tuần mới

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## dungtb

Dư em taro máy hàng nhật bổn còn zin em bán cho đỡ chật nhà giá 450k.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Vỡ gạch em đăng lại bộ hộp số bánh răng sóng không độ rơ harmonic - ac Servo AFS-10  đầy đủ cáp nối + jack mang về chỉ việc xài , bộ này thích hợp làm trục thứ 4 hoặc 5 cho máy cnc 5 trục do có momen xoắn lớn  . Cuối trục motor có gắn đĩa khoét rãnh để xác định zero thông qua qua cảm biến. Tài liệu hướng dẫn đấu nối và setup đầy đủ các bác nhé. 
> Em sẽ post video test lên sau cho các bác thấy độ khỏe của em nó
> Đính kèm 45827
> Đính kèm 45828
> Đính kèm 45829


bán thì quất đại cái giá lên đi anh

----------


## dungtb

> bán thì quất đại cái giá lên đi anh


Giá em bán bộ harmonic đó là 5tr ah , combo này rất đáng tiền anh em nào xài rồi thì cũng biết đó đầu ra là hộp harmonic tải nặng , vào là bộ acservo rất êm ái làm trục 4 hoặc 5 là quá đẹp khỏi chế cháo nhiều.
Em taro tự động vẫn còn ah
Một em spindle 1.5kw 24k vòng /phút giải nhiệt gió đã theo phục vụ anh đẹp giai

----------


## dungtb

bộ trục A +  chống tâm cho máy cnc[/URL],  hoàn hảo cho máy 6090 mời anh em hốt đi , giá 4.9tr

----------


## dungtb

Em up chống trôi

----------


## raytruottron

Chúc bác đắt hàng  :Smile: 
Ảnh trang 1 hỏng hết rồi kìa.

----------

dungtb

----------


## dungtb

thanh răng cnc  đã tôi mài chính xác , modun 1.25 , 671mm + bộ bánh răng nhựa  cho anh em lắp máy

----------


## dungtb

Khai trương đầu năm em có mấy em củ đục cnc spindle zhenyu đít đỏ 4 bi đầu 7 , có 2 loại thân dài 215mm và 240mm giá mềm

----------


## Hung rau

> Khai trương đầu năm em có mấy em *củ đục cnc* spindle zhenyu đít đỏ 4 bi đầu 7 , có 2 loại thân dài 215mm và 240mm giá mềm


Nhắn dùm cái giá nhé bác

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Đưa lên mà không đưa giá, bác đọc lại nội quy đi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Ếch đâu rùi, bem bem bem...

Đùa thôi, cụ chủ thớt cho xin giá với

----------


## tranphong248

giá các bác cờ lick vô "củ đục", chỗ "xanh xanh lè" đó 2 cụ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dungtb

thanh trượt tròn đa dạng chủng loại : thanh trượt tròn có đế , thanh trượt tròn không đế, thanh trượt tròn rỗng, thanh trượt vuông có trục tròn

Xem thêm tại 

https://cnc3ds.com/collections/thanh...con-truot-tron

----------


## dungtb

dọn nhà lòi ra cái bộ này ( không có hộp số harmonic  csf 17 ) em bán ( đã bán ) cho cụ nào ưng về nghiên cứu trục 4

https://google.de/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.jp/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.uk/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.it/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.es/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.ca/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.nl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.pl/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.br/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.com.au/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.co.in/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/
https://google.cz/url?q=https://www.cnc3ds.com/

----------


## dungtb

Mấy em zhenyu 2.2kw đỏ đít 4 bi đầu 7005 cấp chính xác p4, ăn đá nhôm đồng thép
giá 3.100k.

----------


## dungtb

em còn con động cơ kèm hộp số fha-17A không driver , cụ nào lấy e để rẻ cho nha

----------


## Phongchi0354469966

Em còn ít mâm cặp 3 chấu phi 100.
Bác nào cần em để lại cho ạ.
950K 1 chiếc. có thể bớt chút xíu hỗ trợ vận chuyển toàn quốc.
Mâm cặp còn mới tinh chưa đập hộp nhé.

----------


## dungtb

> em còn con động cơ kèm hộp số fha-17A không driver , cụ nào lấy e để rẻ cho nha


Có cụ nào yêu không ạ , con này là servo kèm giảm tốc harmonic 1/50 *giá đã bán*

----------

